# POISON Ethanol 24" Aufbau



## michfisch (18. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
hier mein Aufbaufaden, Bilder, Teileliste vom Aufbau des Poison 24"in weiß.
Kommt alles nach und nach, bitte Geduld.
Angefangen hat alles mit dem Aufbau des 20" Ethanol. Einige kennen es schon.
Hier noch mal ein paar Bilder:


----------



## michfisch (18. Februar 2014)

Wahrscheinlich wird es nächstes jahr schon zu klein sein, deshalb habe ich mich entschieden jetzt schon gleich das Projekt ETHANOL 24" hinterherzuschieben, weil gerade noch ein paar Rahmen zu bekommen waren, die als Auslaufmodelle von Poison verramscht wurden.
Also: 1 Rahmen bei Ebay in roh ersteigert. Hat nicht so gefallen, bei Poisen angerufen und siehe da, auf Lager der letzte in weiß gepulvert innerhalb einer Woche geliefert. Den rohen im IBC wieder verkauft.
Hier mal ein Bild mit der schon gelieferten Saso Carbon Gabel:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (18. Februar 2014)

Jetzt mal auf Teilesuche gehen, bei ebay, ebay Kleinanzeigen, IBC und anderen Anbietern.
Bike sollte fast komplett in weiß mit etwas schwarz werden. Wichtig Preislich im vertretbarem Rahmen, leicht und schön.
Verschiedene Teile geordert, unter anderen:
Kurbel Race Face, Pedalauge gerissen. Wurde fachmännisch von customcranks gekürzt- Danke nochmal Heiko


----------



## michfisch (18. Februar 2014)

Rädersatz gestaltete sich etwas schwierig, da ich zwei linke Hände habe was das einspeichen betrifft, also nach einem kompletten LRS umschauen. Bin fündig geworden.
Black Naben mit Rodi Felgen. Hier mal ein Bild vom zusammengestecktem Rahmen. Leider waren dass 26" Räder völlig verpeilt beim Kauf- Ärgerlich.
Hatte aber noch ein LRS ersteigert SUN RIMS Single Track in schwarz.
Hat mir aber dann doch nicht gefallen, wieder verkauft und den gleichen nochmal, aber in weiß, durch Zufall erworben.
Ihr seht noch die Manitou Mars DIVA 26", die habe ich noch als Option aufgehoben, ist aber ein wenig zu lang.


----------



## michfisch (18. Februar 2014)

Heute Abend oder Morgen gehts weiter.
Die meisten Sachen sind schon eingetroffen und montiert, müssen aber noch optimiert werden.
Gruss Michael


----------



## michfisch (18. Februar 2014)




----------



## storck-riesen (18. Februar 2014)

Auf den ersten Blick habe ich gedacht: Hut ab 8,6kg für 440,-€. Aber beim genauen Hinsehen fehlen da ja noch einige Gewichte. Da wird dann wohl eine neun vor dem Komma stehen . Somit ist die Welt für mich und meinem Aufbau wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## trifi70 (18. Februar 2014)

Schätze mal es landet bei knapp 10 kg. Bei einigen Teilen auf der Liste ist noch Potenzial. Wenns preislich im Rahmen bleiben soll, ist Sub10 aber sehr ok. Und die Teile sind robust, bei einem Kinderrad nicht unwichtig.


----------



## Roelof (18. Februar 2014)

Also ich hab das mal grob überschlagen und schätze, dass du mit den fehlenden Teilen in ähnlich stimmiger Auswahl bei +/- 9.720g landen wirst.

Ist 36/28 nicht ein bisschen eine harte Übersetzung??

Edit: Bei dem Gewicht der Bremse ist aber die Scheibe und die Schrauben noch nicht dabei, oder?? dann kommen zu meiner Schätzung nochmals rd. 220g dazu - *ich korrigiere auf +/- 9.940g   überlesen*


----------



## michfisch (18. Februar 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Also ich hab das mal grob überschlagen und schätze, dass du mit den fehlenden Teilen in ähnlich stimmiger Auswahl bei +/- 9.720g landen wirst.
> 
> Ist 36/28 nicht ein bisschen eine harte Übersetzung??
> 
> Edit: Bei dem Gewicht der Bremse ist aber die Scheibe und die Schrauben noch nicht dabei, oder?? dann kommen zu meiner Schätzung nochmals rd. 220g dazu - *ich korrigiere auf +/- 9.940g*


Übersetzung ist Bombe, da sie fast nur auf der Straße fährt und gern dicke Gänge tritt.
Scheiben mit Schrauben sind extra aufgeführt. Wer sehen kann ist deutlich im Vorteil!


----------



## Roelof (18. Februar 2014)

das war klar.  

Ist ein wertiger und langlebiger Aufbau, mich schreckt nur das Gewicht gerade vom LRS, und den Bremsen.

Die Übersetzung ist trotzdem hart. Bau für mich gerade auch ein Bike zusammen, mit 1x9, 32 + 12*34 und hab Angst, dass die Übersetzung weh tut.  (zum Vergleich: wird ein 26er Hardtail mit Federgabel und Scheiben, wird unter 8kg wiegen, kostet aber deutlich mehr als 440 Eier).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (18. Februar 2014)

So, hier sind dann mal Bilder von der fast Fertigstellung, was noch fehlt: Schalthebel und Zug, und Leitungen kürzen.
Kürzungskit heute erst gekommen.
Wegen der Übersetzung, dass passt schon. Ich fahre auf meinem Singlespeeder 36/15 auch Hardtail Corratec Bow 202 Team mit orig. Formula SB und Marzocchi Z2


----------



## michfisch (18. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube ich muss noch mal bessere Bilder machen.


----------



## michfisch (24. Februar 2014)

Gibt´s bei dem hi. Bremssattel eine Winkelverschraubung der Bremsleitung? so sieht das nämlich nicht schön aus.
Gruss M


----------



## michfisch (9. April 2014)

Suche immer noch!


----------



## trolliver (9. April 2014)

Weiß ich leider nicht, habe meine Bremsleitungen noch nie angefaßt (außer einmal entlüftet). Aber wenn du schon dabei wärst, würde sich eine weiße bestimmt auch gut machen.


----------



## michfisch (9. April 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> Weiß ich leider nicht, habe meine Bremsleitungen noch nie angefaßt (außer einmal entlüftet). Aber wenn du schon dabei wärst, würde sich eine weiße bestimmt auch gut machen.


Jep, aber die kostet mal 35€, dass ist mir im Moment zu teuer, sollte halt nicht so ne Schlaufe haben, sieht unschön aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (16. April 2014)

Suche immer noch einen Winkeladapter für die hi. Bremsleitung.
Hat denn keiner einen Vorschlag?
Schöne Ostern Michael


----------



## trolliver (16. April 2014)

Vielleicht mal Magura bzw. die anderen Hersteller anschreiben.


----------



## Floh (20. April 2014)

Ich hab bei meiner Hayes eine Winkelverschraubung von Hope substituiert. Hat ca 15 Euro gekostet und direkt gepasst. Entlüften muss man dann schon. Gibt alle Teile einzeln zu kaufen. Hohlschraube mit 2 Kupferringen.


----------



## michfisch (18. Mai 2014)

Fertig,  bis auf Schalthebel.  Kann sie aber leider noch nicht fahren, ist noch ein wenig zu groß. Nächste Saison wird es wohl zum Einsatz kommen.
Die Teileliste wird noch vervollständigt.
Bild kommt, lässt sich nicht hochladen. 
Gruß Michael


----------



## michfisch (18. Mai 2014)

Heute Fototermin:


----------



## Y_G (18. Mai 2014)

ist echt schick geworden !!!


----------



## trolliver (18. Mai 2014)

Joaah, 'n Fahrrad halt...


----------



## michfisch (31. Mai 2014)

Hi,
die Carbon Gabel wird frei und ist im Bikemarkt eingestellt. Hab was anderes gefunden. Wenn ihr Interesse habt, dann könnt ihr mich auch hier oder in unterhaltungen anschreiben. 
Gruß Michael


----------



## Roelof (31. Mai 2014)

Und was kommt rein??


----------



## michfisch (31. Mai 2014)

Na ne Gabel, die besser dazu passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (4. Juni 2014)

Stargastost: 12032020 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was kommt rein??


Ne  weiße Alu Starrgabel mit 600g.


----------



## baben (4. Juni 2014)

Wo hast du die her? Will haben! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gtbiker (5. Juni 2014)

michfisch schrieb:


> Ne  weiße Alu Starrgabel mit 600g.


Ah ja, auf einmal geht das.


----------



## KIV (5. Juni 2014)

Ja, witzig. Und die Gewichtsunterschiede sind ja offenbar echt gewaltig. Neulich hat jmd ne (total seltene) 24"-Alugabel mit ca. 1100g angeboten, wenn ich nicht irre. Ich kann den Fred leider gerade nicht finden...


----------



## michfisch (5. Juni 2014)

KIV schrieb:


> Ja, witzig. Und die Gewichtsunterschiede sind ja offenbar echt gewaltig. Neulich hat jmd ne (total seltene) 24"-Alugabel mit ca. 1100g angeboten, wenn ich nicht irre. Ich kann den Fred leider gerade nicht finden...


Schätzchen, war ne 24" Stahlgabel!!Die ist auch noch bei meinen Anzeigen im Bikemarkt


----------



## KIV (5. Juni 2014)

Alles klar, Baby..!

Touché, der Punkt geht an Dich!


----------

